# ACS assessment of job experience older than 10 years



## Xwing76 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,


I'm new here. I need some clarification on the statement in BOLD below from ACS. 

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or *4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.*


I have a total of 17 years experience in IT. 

Am I limited only to submit my past 10 years experience???
Or I can submit more than 10++ years experience and then they will just deduct 4 years from it? 

Thanks in advance
cheers,


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Xwing76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm new here. I need some clarification on the statement in BOLD below from ACS.
> ...


You should submit your whole experience, they are going to deduct 2 years of your experience if you have education related to ANZSCO code otherwise more than 2 years.

Regards


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

You can submit all of your experience details. If you are applying to ANZOCODE with related to your education then they will deduct only 2 years. Will make 15 years of experience as skilled experience. But DIBP will consider skilled experience in last 10 years only.

Anyway you get max points for more than 8 years of skilled experience.
Also, all of your claimed experience has to be after your education. e.g. you worked for 3 years after your class 12 before taking admission to undergraduate course and if you claim your degree to be equivalent to Bachelor degree then this 3 years of experience will not be calculated.

Also be sure to have all maximum possible set of documents to show your employment ready with you when you lodge your visa. These documents include paystubs, contract letters, annual increment letters, promotion letters, annual tax statement etc.


----------



## Xwing76 (Nov 22, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> You should submit your whole experience, they are going to deduct 2 years of your experience if you have education related to ANZSCO code otherwise more than 2 years.
> 
> Regards


 
Thanks for your quick reply. much appreciated.

Then I still have work to do. I have so far covered with employment references only 10 years of my experience. The others requires detailed job scopes.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

HI,
What's your job code and education qualification?

Say if your job code is 261313 and if education in bachelor in computers then ACS will deduct only 2 years. If education is in say bachelor in electronics then they will cut 4 years and say if in mechanical or other non technology streams then they will deduct 6 years. So gather references accordingly.


----------



## Xwing76 (Nov 22, 2015)

aarohi said:


> HI,
> What's your job code and education qualification?
> 
> Say if your job code is 261313 and if education in bachelor in computers then ACS will deduct only 2 years. If education is in say bachelor in electronics then they will cut 4 years and say if in mechanical or other non technology streams then they will deduct 6 years. So gather references accordingly.


Hi aarohi,

my job code is 261311 - Analyst Programmer

I graduated with a degree on 
Bachelor of Science in Business Administration Major in Computer Applications
then after graduating worked on different IT software vendors.

What if I just submit the 10 years experience and if they deduct just 2 years out of it. Then I don't have to gather the older employment references. 
But if they deduct 4 years. Then I will submit the others. Do you think it's worth risking? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

I have a question:

I have done Mechanical Engineering and have 15 years of Experience in IT Industry. 

If I apply for ACS assessment, I know that they will deduct 6 years of my experience which is fine.

Now should I apply for ACS assessment with 15 years of experience, so that I will have 9 years of experience to claim experience points?

OR

I cannot apply for more than 10 years which implies that they will deduct 6 years leaving only 4 years for which I can claim my experience points?

In nutshell, from a *non IT background*, can we submit more than 10+ experience or we simply *cannot submit* more than 10 years of experience through which maximum employment years, a non IT person can claim is 4 years.

Kindly suggest!!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Wireframe said:


> I have a question:
> 
> I have done Mechanical Engineering and have 15 years of Experience in IT Industry.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily true.

You submit full employment details and let ACS decide


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Not necessarily true.
> 
> You submit full employment details and let ACS decide


Thanks for the reply. 

Then why its mentioned everywhere that ACS only consider last 10 years of experience?

Does it mean that 10 years max can be claim for experience? 
If yes, does it implies that for 10 years, they will access max 12 years for computer engineers, max 14 years for Electronics and comm Eng and max 16 years for Non IT (Like Mechanical Eng)?

Kindly suggest!!


----------



## nawrooz.shah (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello ExpatForum and members. Thanks for your good work.

I had my ACS skills assessment done and got the result however I wonder if you can help with following queries:

1. Will DIPB accept *AQF Associate Degree* completed in UK? If so how many points will I get for that? 

2. Does ACS not take working experience beyond 10 years in to account? My 3 years experience between 2005 and 2008 prior to completing my HND in computing in 2010 is considered as *Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO* even though it is. What is the best option for me Review or Appeal? 

Thanks

Nav


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

nawrooz.shah said:


> Hello ExpatForum and members. Thanks for your good work.
> 
> I had my ACS skills assessment done and got the result however I wonder if you can help with following queries:
> 
> ...


Hello mate. The minimum is an AQF BACHELORS degree.


----------

